# fence height for Nigi's



## garye5007 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi!
In a few weeks I'm getting two Nigerian Dwarf wether kids and I'm getting ready to buy fencing stuff. I have a choice of 4 ft or 5 ft high no climb fence...
I am looking for opinions as to which I should get... 4 ft saves money on posts and the fence, but If you folks think I should go with the 5ft, that's what I'll get.
Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

4 ft would probably be ok, but I would probably go with 5ft just to be safe. NDs are extremely talented at getting out of fences. I have a doeling who has repeatedly climbed over 5ft field fencing


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

To heaven is how high their fences need to be lol kidding but so far my only climber jumpy goat is the buck. However one goat is 5 and the other is mixed and even shorter so they just don't do much of anything crazy. I am working on putting something over the top of my fence to keep him from climbing anymore.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

15 feet above ground and dug 15 feet into the ground and the holes only 1 inch in width. haha

I've had a hard time keeping nigis contained. I swear they are the cutest things though!


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I have had a few Nigerians that were escape artists, they will watch you to see how the gate is latched.had one that would always be at the back doors waiting for me and finally caught him jumping out an open window in the barn. And another, I call her flyer she can scale any fence!!! Nigerians can keep you on your toes....


----------

